# Logitech diNovo Bluetooth / HOW ???

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

Hi all,

for about an hour i have it here... the new Logitech diNovo !

The price was *ummpf* but the board is one of the best made keyboards

my fingers ever have typed on...

I can only say WOW !

All is running fine ! Under Windows... i think it's no problem to got it working under Linux...

Just install the Kernel Bluetooth support and the bluez modules... 

My Question is... does anybody know if Logitech will make some driver for Linux... cause the MediaPad is some of the best ideas which hit the market in the last year - in this sector...

To not get asked... Yeah the mouse is also great and has the same responsiveness <- is that right !! like my mx700 from Logitech !  :Very Happy: 

Played Enemy Territory with it !

Another Question... where can i bind special keys in gnome 2.4 for the multimedia key daemon ???

For everyone who don't know how the keyboard is looking... here:

-------

PLEASE LOOK DOWNWARD.... Bluetooth not really working !

-------

[img:f30a674839]http://www.tadara.com/images/log-dinovo.jpg[/img:f30a674839]

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

Hmmm.. Well, in Gnome 2.4, it's in the desktop preferences menu.

AND THAT IS THE SEXIEST KEYBOARD I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

Oh, the special keys? Did you define them in your XF86Config?

----------

## scoobydu

Yep. it all works.

Even the extra keys ... in a 2.6 test9 kernel

Basically, select bluetooth in the kernel, (modules or in the kernel work for me) and install the bluez libs & utils, excluding the bluez-kernel package. using lineakd for the keys ...

>> Will post my full config, when I've finished configuring the keys  :Smile: 

cu

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

uuuhh aaaahhh Y E S !!!

Sorry...   :Razz: 

Yeah thAT WOULD be fine... Can you also use the nav keys of the mediapad...

10 min ago i wrote a email to the tech support... (in name of ibm techn.) if they will make the API of the diNovo open for third person use...  :Very Happy: 

I hope they will answer my questions...

Also wrote if they will make an app for gtk+... <- i don't think they will, but an open API... wooohhaa... that would be great... could use the media pad for a ton of apps and situations...

The funniest thing is that the media pad is beeping and telling me the first line of an new email that has arrived... 

I REALLY L O V E that fucking piece of god hell crazy ART of hardware... sorry...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## scoobydu

.::blah::.Last edited by scoobydu on Wed Nov 05, 2003 12:13 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

I know... saw that and wote a pm to you... *gg* 20 min ago...

You can delete it...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kamikaz3

try lineak(d) for the special keys, it's great (but maybe you'll have to wait a while foor it to be supported)

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

@scoobydu:

My keyboard is working...

My Mouse is working...

But the MediaPad is not connected...

And thats because the keyboard and mouse are working with the usb hci... !!!

Could you please tell me a step by step guide on how you installed bluetooth...

I installed the kernel modules... but when i do a lsmod it shows nothing...

hcitool scan also shows nothing...

PLEASE   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

*BUMP**

----------

## kmj0377

Has anyone gotten this working?  Just wanted to know since I just bought the keyboard and I'd like to get it up in Linux fast   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gulliver

Has someone made some process with this?

I am also thinking of buying a DiNovo set. Would be cool if it'd be working.

----------

## TheAl

Please, take a look on this thread

----------

## Neskweek

Hi 

Well look here :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=231506&highlight=dinovo

----------

